# my new sexy fishy



## afg (Jul 26, 2012)

This my new OBpeacock. Tell me what u guys think or if u have a female for him?


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

thats the reddest OB peacock I've seen,very sexy


----------



## afg (Jul 26, 2012)

i cant stop gazing at him


----------



## afg (Jul 26, 2012)

afg said:


> This my new OBpeacock. Tell me what u guys think or if u have a female for him?


i hate the blur gavel my brother got  im gona slowly take it out


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

blck cichlid sand by caribsea,if its in the budget-tahitian moon sand


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

What a beaut! Definetly a male.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

afg said:


> This my new OBpeacock. Tell me what u guys think or if u have a female for him?


Very nice looking fish. Where did you get him?
--
Paul


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Sharp OB, im looking for a red myself.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

You definitely need to find him a mating partner or partners. OBs are typically aggressive. How is he doing so far with the others in the tank?


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

*Does he have a brother?*

Does he have a brother because I'm looking to add a nice OB to my herd


----------



## afg (Jul 26, 2012)

Fijidevil said:


> Does he have a brother because I'm looking to add a nice OB to my herd


He gets along very well with all my fish. He makes obstickle course for him self and rockets from one end of the tank through my filter intakes, rocks and other fish and does laps  looks like he's trying to beat his best time lol. He's very happy and healthy fish. 
I got him from big al's in newmarket. He was the most active and brightest 1 they had. They have more like him but the price is crazy expensive $59.99!!!!!
I went to see him like 3 times and had to get him as I've never seen such a sexy ob peacock. I would like to see his babies but I can't find a nice female. I don't even know what female looks like?


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

you paid $60 for an ob? hope it was WC  hahaha

hopefully his color stays when the hormones fizz out.


----------



## 1oscar (Apr 14, 2010)

Where did you get him and are there more ?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

1oscar said:


> Where did you get him and are there more ?





> Does he have a brother because I'm looking to add a nice OB to my herd


He gets along very well with all my fish. He makes obstickle course for him self and rockets from one end of the tank through my filter intakes, rocks and other fish and does laps  looks like he's trying to beat his best time lol. He's very happy and healthy fish. 
I got him from big al's in newmarket. He was the most active and brightest 1 they had. They have more like him but the price is crazy expensive $59.99!!!!!
I went to see him like 3 times and had to get him as I've never seen such a sexy ob peacock. I would like to see his babies but I can't find a nice female. I don't even know what female looks like?


----------

